# Advice on fursona designing?



## LuaKin (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, I've been pondering many different fursonas lately and have been having trouble finding one. I know the species I'll be using (My own species) But I have no idea how I'll design it. The thing about me is that I'm big about your fursona looking like you- not what you want to be. But I don't know how I'll implement this into the design. What I mean is, should it's color be the color of your hair? If you have long hair should you give it that as well? I want people to see my fursona and say "Wow he/she looks just like you!" I don't want it to be some perfectly colored animal with glitter. Any advice?


----------



## tharesan.alae (Feb 19, 2013)

Didn't you just answer your question?  Make it look like you.  If you have long hair, it should have long hair.  You might want to make it have your same hair color and then skin color to match.  Same eye color.  Just copy yourself if you want people to say it looks like you.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 19, 2013)

tharesan.alae said:


> Didn't you just answer your question?  Make it look like you.  If you have long hair, it should have long hair.  You might want to make it have your same hair color and then skin color to match.  Same eye color.  Just copy yourself if you want people to say it looks like you.



Or there is the alternative of making her not look like you, which is what I did with my fursona. And how.


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 19, 2013)

My advice: Dont rush it, think about every little thing as you go and dont let anyone else tell you what to or no to do.


----------



## Golden (Feb 19, 2013)

You need to balance simplicity with multiple dimensions. Careful when using things like sparkles and accessories because they can end up making your character look unsightly.


----------



## Ellie the Lioness (Feb 20, 2013)

My advice is to take your time and make it what you want. Even if other people disagree or don't like something it is your fursona so make it where *you* will be happy. I am not saying don't take others advice into account but just don't let someone pressure you into changing something you really like about your fursona to please others. In the end you are the person it represents and you will be the one wearing a badge at a con with it on it, Make sure you above all else are happy with it and will enjoy it. ^.^


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 20, 2013)

it needs a huge dick is, many knots there and all the piercing it has.


----------



## LuaKin (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for that! It's the best advice yet. I really appreciate it ^w^


----------

